# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  Avec quoi coller des profils PVC souples blancs ?

## Jipt

Yep !

J'ai tap + ou - a dans g... et au bout de 5 pages de liens commerciaux ou industriels et pas un seul forum de bricoleurs, 
j'en ai eu un peu marre et tout d'un coup l'illumination !, me suis dit qu'ici sans doute il y aurait quelqu'un qui sait.

Tu vois de quoi je parle ? Ces barres plates ou carres, en querre, en U, en T, longueur 1 ou 2,5 m qu'on trouve en GSB, avec les mmes en alu et en ferraille, rayon quincaillerie.
Parce que la nana de LM m'a fait acheter un truc qui a l'air de laisser mon PVC totalement indiffrent  ::aie::  et les bouts que j'essaye de coller bien libres je trouve  ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie:: 

Je sais bien que c'est un peu incongru comme question sur un forum IT, mais ici on est  la Taverne (la bien nomme  :8-): ), secteur  Divers , alors pourquoi pas ?  :;): 

Merci par avance de ta rponse,  ::ccool::

----------


## Auteur

> Tu vois de quoi je parle ?


absolument pas  ::aie::

----------


## minnesota

coucou,

c'est pour coller sur quel support ?

----------


## Jipt

Yep !



> absolument pas


Ah, a part mal,  ::mrgreen:: 




> coucou,
> 
> c'est pour coller sur quel support ?


Bonne question ! Me suis rendu compte aprs coup que pour faire un titre court j'ai oubli le principal !

Et donc, c'est pour coller sur eux-mmes : je veux faire une sorte de chssis, donc coupe des profils  45  la scie  onglets et collage, avec des renforts de la mme matire dans les angles.
T'as une piste ? Parce qu'on m'a dconseill la colle pour canalisations en PVC rigide gris.

Bon dimanche,

----------


## Auteur

tu ne peux pas visser les lments entre eux ?  ::koi::  Si je comprends bien ils sont pleins.

----------


## Jipt

> tu ne peux pas visser les lments entre eux ?


Nan, car c'tait pas prvu au dpart, et les machins sont coups maintenant,  une taille prvue pour qu'ils soient colls l'un contre l'autre et pas visss l'un au dessus de l'autre.




> Si je comprends bien ils sont pleins.


Certes, mais tellement fins (~ 1 mm) et tellement souples que l'ide de les visser ne m'est pas venue  l'esprit.





> Envoy par Jipt
> Tu vois de quoi je parle ?
> 			
> 		
> 
> absolument pas



Presque tout en bas,  Les ts en PVC blanc , c'est a que je veux assembler.

Bonne fin de soire,  demain pour de prochaines rponses ?

----------


## minnesota

re ...

Ah l il faut que tu donnes plus de dtails sur ce que tu veux faire et en faire... et comment tu comptes agencer tout a... parce que a ne sert  rien de te faire acheter inutilement des produits si on nest pas sr que a rpondra pleinement aux exigences et contraintes de ton "chssis"... et donc  ton besoin.

----------


## Jipt

Yep !



> l il faut que tu donnes plus de dtails sur ce que tu veux faire et en faire... et comment tu comptes agencer tout a... parce que a ne sert  rien de te faire acheter inutilement des produits si on nest pas sr que a rpondra pleinement aux exigences et contraintes de ton "chssis"... et donc  ton besoin.


Je veux faire un chssis de 1m x 0,40, pour coller  l'intrieur des plaques de verre synthtique ; comme les plaques sont trop petites (ou beaucoup trop grande si juste une), je vais en mettre 3, donc rajouter 2 bouts de profil d'une grande longueur  l'autre.
En gros ce que l'on fabriquait en bois pour les fentres  petites vitres en verre.

L'ide c'est de fabriquer une isolation (style double vitrage)  une moche fentre de salle de bains : une fois mon chssis termin je le colle en place dans l'encadrement de la vitre d'origine et hop !

----------


## minnesota

Tu l'as dj achet ton plexiglas ? Est-ce que tu as pris au moins de la qualit extrieure - sinon t'es bon  refaire a aprs l'hiver - surtout que question isolation, l y'a rien. Tu peux le rendre et te faire rembourser ? Tu veux qu'on voie pour d'autres options... histoire de faire quelque chose de durable, propre et qui remplit son rle... ou prfres-tu rester sur ta premire ide... dans quel cas on fera au mieux et il faudrait au minimum un dessin avec les ctes hors tout que doit avoir ton "chssis" (avec de la  marge parce que le bois travaille) et les dimensions exactes de chaque lment en ta disposition pour le confectionner.

----------


## Jipt

> Tu l'as dj achet ton plexiglas ? Est-ce que tu as pris au moins de la qualit extrieure - sinon t'es bon  refaire a aprs l'hiver - surtout que question isolation, l y'a rien. Tu peux le rendre et te faire rembourser ? Tu veux qu'on voie pour d'autres options... histoire de faire quelque chose de durable, propre et qui remplit son rle... ou prfres-tu rester sur ta premire ide... dans quel cas on fera au mieux et il faudrait au minimum un dessin avec les ctes hors tout que doit avoir ton "chssis" (avec de la  marge parce que le bois travaille) et les dimensions exactes de chaque lment en ta disposition pour le confectionner.


On en reparle, parce que l ch'suis  la bourre.

Bonne journe,

----------


## JulieCarree

bonjour,
j'ai trouv cel :
http://jmsnat.free.fr/site/assemblageplast.html

bonne chance.

----------


## Jipt

Yep !



> bonjour,
> j'ai trouv cel :
> http://jmsnat.free.fr/site/assemblageplast.html
> 
> bonne chance.


tu vas rire : ce lien je l'avais vu aussi, et le coup du fer  souder a m'a donn une ide, et j'ai test, et a fonctionne !
Mieux qu'avec les colles  ::mouarf:: 

Mais merci de me l'avoir signal (t'as vu, c'est galre pour trouver une info prcise sur ce coup-l !)




> Envoy par minnesota 
> Tu l'as dj achet ton plexiglas ? Est-ce que tu as pris au moins de la qualit extrieure - sinon t'es bon  refaire a aprs l'hiver


En GSB.
Et j'ai pris la seule qualit dispo, je ne sais mme pas si c'est ext ou pas, de toute faon c'est pas grave cette fentre n'est pas soumise aux intempries (elle est bien protge).

Bon, te prends pas la tte, comme dit ci-dessus je vais jouer du fer  souder, a me changera de l'tain, des rsistances et des condos  ::ccool::

----------

